# Rufbelohnungen und Marken eintauschen



## *Tobi23* (21. März 2011)

Guten Morgen,

hat sich schon jemand damit auseinander gesetzt was man wo eintauschen kann?

- Rufbelohnungen, wo sind die Händler der Fraktionen?
- wo kann man planarit eintauschen?
- wo die Rissbelohnungen?weiß grad nicht mehr wie die heißen..steht nur was im Tooltip das man diese eintauschen kann

Vielleicht können wir unsre Informationen ja zusammenschreiben

Grüße


----------



## Kaldreth (21. März 2011)

Bei den Rufbelohnungen bin ich auch noch nicht wirklich dahinter gekommen.

Die Rissbelohnungen (Scherben etc.) kannst du bei Ebenenhändlern gegen Gegenstände eintauschen. Da kostet dann z.B. eine Hose eine Quellscherbe + 200 Planarit....

Die Belohnungen sind wirklich sehr gut. Es lohnt sich übrigens nicht, die Scherben etc. aufzuheben, da es in jedem neuen Gebiet andere Belohnungen gibt. Diese Händler sind in den größeren Lagern.


----------



## arcatea (21. März 2011)

Schau hir nach da steht alles.

http://www.buffed.de/Rift-PC-231664/Specials/Rift-Wer-den-Pfennig-nicht-ehrt-Waehrungen-in-Rift-814960/


----------

